# looking for baby rats nr colchester essex



## wtiger24 (Oct 10, 2011)

: im lookin for baby rats id like 2 females blue or honey colour iv never had rats b4 only looked after a friends while she was away n loved it i have 2 small boys 2 and 6 yrs n its my 6 yr old who would like us 2 get sum i feel females might b better but not 100% sure where to start i went 2 a pet shop but they are allready 6months old n not very friendly n i want them2 b good with been held and my kids any advice would b great thankyou n if u know any1 colchester essex area as i dnt drive !


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

male rats are easier to handle as they are lazier than females that are always on the go.
go on Fancy Rats • Index page

or email these people for a list of all the rat breeders in your area
[email protected]

pet shop rats can be quite skittish,and have a few health issues.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Boys are friendlier IMO and bigger so more suitable for smaller hands to be ae to handle 
Get two or three as they really need company and the biggest cage you can afford (eBay/gumtree or preloved are fab!)

Most breeders will let you come and have a squeeze and get mega broody over them before you say yep you'd like some 

Warning they are addictive I started off wanting 2 I've now got 15 lol as many rat owners will say lol 

Good luck xx


----------



## wtiger24 (Oct 10, 2011)

thankyou 4 the replys


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are some rescue bubs up for adoption Fancy Rats • View topic - Baby males and females, black hooded, Hampton TW12

They are currently being fostered and raised by a well respected breeder (so you can be confident that they will be well handled and friendly).

They are in London, but if you ask the forum, people can sometimes get the rats to you


----------

